# lures and urine for canine



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,I would like to get some input on lures and urine I can use for fox and coyotes. There are so many different brands out there I would like to see who uses what and what is mostly used. I live in pa and can trap from october to february. All replys are greatly appreciated. Thanks, Gary


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, most of the lures I used for canines I made myself... and I just bought the regular red fox urine sold at any trapper supply dealer. It will work fine for all of your canine tapping....and of course, I saved the urine from the animals I caught.... However, as to lures... Yes, I had my "favorites" in commercial lures, as do most all trappers... but this is my advice if you plan to buy lure and are not sure of what you want or need to get... First, of course, figure out what animal(s) you are targeting...then when you are pouring over all the lures out there that are sold for that animal, and all the claims made by the various dealers about their products... Get a lure or lures that have been on the market for a looong time. These lures work, or else they would not have remained on the market... Over the years I have seen ALOT of lures come and go...and rest assured that a lure that has been selling steadily for many years and is still selling steadily, will do what it is intended to do...if the trapper does his part.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

mongoejoe covered it basically i use red fox urine or other animal carcasses but for lures just go with something thats been around for awhile like hawbakers i usually dont use much for lures other than long distance call for fox and coyote


----------



## MightyThor (Feb 9, 2007)

There is something called collect call made by western rivers that is very effective on foxes and yotes.


----------

